# BEWARE: Rob's Fun Center Brenham, Texas



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Its that time of year where people will be getting out and doing a lot more riding and purchasing new ATV's so I wanted to share an experience I had last year with a stealership in hopes that no one else gets screwed by them.

Rob’s Fun Center<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
I dont typically put people on blast, however I believe that it is warranted this time. IF you think you will get great customer service and their mechanics will do good work then think again. Back in March I called to see if they would do warranty work on my bike. I told them upfront I had snorkel's, big tires and a 2 inch lift and could they do some warranty work for me. I was told that as long as it wasnt water related damage from mud riding then they could. I had to have my tachometer replaced because it had a crack in it, my 4x4 housing had to be replaced because it wasnt making a good connection and wouldnt engage the 4WD when you hit the switch and the valve cover and gasket had to be replaced because it was leaking. I dropped it off 3/20/10 and told them I would need it by the first Saturday in May. I was told no problem. After 4 weeks pass and I hadnt heard anything about my bike I called to check on the status. I was told that they were running a little behind but they should have the parts in that week and it would be ready by that Friday (April 23rd). I called on the 23rd and was told that they found gas in my oil and that they had to change the oil and filter and it wouldnt be ready for another week. I called several people who work on Can-Am's to see how likely it was that I actually had gas in my oil and I was told that it was highly unlikely. My ex-boyfriend then calls them and is telling them that there is no way there was gas in the oil and asked the owners wife to explain to him what they had done and how they came to their conclusion. She stated she didnt know and that if there was a problem that she would just take pictures of my bike and send them to BRP so that my warranty would be voided. He calls me and tells me what has happened so I try to call them to have them put my bike together so I can pick it up and take it somewhere else and they wont answer my phone calls. (They have caller ID). So I take off work and drive to Brenham and they refuse to release my bike to me. They said it wasnt back together and they werent through with it. I called the Brenham police department and was basically told that there wasnt much recourse since it was more of a civil issue. So having no other choice I leave and let them know it must be ready by May 1st. I go May 1st to pick the bike up and I had to wait for over 2 hours for them to get my bill together and release the bike to me. Before they release the bike to me they present me with a bill for $219.00. When I took the bike in I was told I would be charged $50 for the warranty work and $60 to adjust the valves so imagine my surprise when my total was $219.00. When I asked why the difference he said because BRP doesnt pay the dealer taxes on the warranty work and I also was responsible for the oil and filter they used on my bike. I told him that I didnt feel I should be responsible to pay for work that was done that I did not authorize. He basically told me if I wanted my bike back I would pay the full amount. His wife and I looked up the BEST warranty contract and it states that the owner of the ATV is reponsible for the $50 deductible. When she saw this she said they would call BRP for clarification that following Tuesday and she would call me back. Rob then told me if they had charged me the tax in error that I would get a refund. Well 4 months go by and I hadnt heard anything so I send them a letter explaining the situation and my complaint and asked them to make good on their word. After 30 days and nothing from them I contacted the BBB and filed a complaint. They did respond to the complaint and submitted paperwork which shows what they submitted to BRP for reimbursement and guess what??? THEY WERE OVERCHARGING FOR LABOR THAT BRP CALLED UNNECESSARY TO THE TUNE OF $110, which is what they overcharged me. Being that Mr. Rob Hodde doesnt want to do honest business I am taking all steps necessary to make sure no one else in the Can-Am community gets ripped off by them.<o></o>
<o> </o>


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

they wouldn't give you youre bike, and then tried to charge you for work you didn't want/should have been covered. Id march right in there beat there asses and take my bike back. Im sorry but this makes me angry reading it :saevilw:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

This is not the first time its been told.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That would have been the time to set up a small tent in their show room and camped out until you got your bike back. Let THEM call the police then have one of your friends "tip" the local news stations. No violence or threats would be needed. :saevilw:

NEWSCASTER: A consumer is protesting a local business today as what they call unfair business practices. Film at 11:00


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about all your troubles with the dealership. Im pretty sure every dealership has at least a dozen stories like that. A buddy of mine had to have some warranty work done on his KFX450 and they gave him grief about mistreating it because the tires had been wore alittle. He ended up taking his quad up state to have it serviced because he knew it would be a never ending battle. In fact I wont buy locally because the two dealerships here are ridiculous on their prices and anything and everything voids the warranty. Plus I dont mind driving 300 miles round trip to save well over $1000. 

I did look up this Robs Fun Center online and from what I could tell, they have some outrageous prices. They are trying to sell a USED 05 Suzuki cruiser for $8500, when the KBB RETAIL is $5200. Although I do understand about pricing something alittle high so you have some room for negotiation but $3200 high......gimme a freakin break.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't feel bad I had bad dealings with these people and will not ever do any business with them, any time I can turn business away from there I do. I know it is a long drive but there is a place called Genes Polaris in Baytown friend of mine deals with them all the time for his can-am.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Bootlegger you are correct it isnt, and it wont be the last time either. 

I actually called the police when I was on my way there to get my bike and they told me it was a civil matter and if they had to come out there they would side with the business owner because I was on his property. It sucked, the whole situation did and I got hosed which is why I will keep talking about it. The best and worst advertising is done by word of mouth!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Post it up in other atv, texas, mud, and can-am forums. Everyone will get the point.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That really sucks.
I had a dealer replace my a-arm bushings under warranty one time. When I went to pick up the machine, they told me I owed them $100 plus dollars for putting on a new belt. I told them I didn't need a new belt, and I didn't authorize a new belt. They tried to bs me by saying that the belt light was on, guess they thought I was an idiot until I told them that I was well aware that the belt light will come on on a brute at 100 hours, regardlees if it was bad or not. Told them to show me on my invoice where I authorized the belt, of course they couldn't. Told them I wasn't paying for it, after going through a couple of managers and finally to the owner...I didn't pay a dime !!!


----------

